# Surge on acceleration



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay, the sr20de has VVT on the exhaust cam, correct? I'm curious if anyone else has ever experienced this sensation. Accelerating through the gears(any gear) and at about 4K RPM, the engine kinda falls flat , then just as soon as it does that, about 300 rpm later it comes back on the power. I'm curious, do the sr20de engines have problems with the VVT solenoid getting lazy when they get some miles on them. My car has close to 100K on it. Kinda puzzling. Thanks in advance for any help. :thumbup:


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that surge was the computer advancing the ignition timing.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that surge was the computer advancing the ignition timing.



This is a new sensation in my car that just developed a couple months ago.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> This is a new sensation in my car that just developed a couple months ago.



Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

blakshukvw said:


> Okay, the sr20de has VVT on the exhaust cam, correct? I'm curious if anyone else has ever experienced this sensation. Accelerating through the gears(any gear) and at about 4K RPM, the engine kinda falls flat , then just as soon as it does that, about 300 rpm later it comes back on the power. I'm curious, do the sr20de engines have problems with the VVT solenoid getting lazy when they get some miles on them. My car has close to 100K on it. Kinda puzzling. Thanks in advance for any help. :thumbup:



have you gotten diagnostic check, or maybe you an engine flush and injector flush check it. I have seen this dreaded problem on many a misubishi


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Pamay said:


> have you gotten diagnostic check, or maybe you an engine flush and injector flush check it. I have seen this dreaded problem on many a misubishi


I never get check engine lights. What's an engine and injector flush check? Never heard of that.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Pamay said:


> have you gotten diagnostic check, or maybe you an engine flush and injector flush check it. I have seen this dreaded problem on many a misubishi


To be honest, I'm not sure what this either. Its kind of hard to understand.

I imagine Pamay is talking about getting the injectors cleaned or something. I don't know what is meant by the engine flush. Coolant maybe?????

You could get some SeaFoam or injector cleaner at PepBoys for a few dollars and add it to your gas. You'll also want to add it somehow directly to your intake. (Have a vacuum hose suck some of the stuff into the system or something.) It should clean the crud off the injectors so that they spray better. 

They've usually got some instructions on the can.


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

the engine flush is a liquid you put in with the old oil and a new filter and run the engine @ about 2000rpm for about 15-20 mins, then change that oil using standard oil for about a week then go to synthetic. the injector flush can be done two ways the can way or the ultrasonic way. ultrasonic kicks the can way by far but a good can job can help also. start with about 15-20 psi at the injectors and about the last 5min of the flush go up to aobut 45-50 psi. its best to do this after having the manifold cleaned and before an engine flush.
you may not see a lamp flashing on the dash but it wont hurt to get a check, you machine has got some good mileage on it. most good diagnostic tools will or may pick up a code if its there, but for sure the NISSAN CONSULT 2 will find it if there is something to find. it sounds like you need O2 sensor. does it pull good from idle when last did you get a tune?


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Pamay said:


> the engine flush is a liquid you put in with the old oil and a new filter and run the engine @ about 2000rpm for about 15-20 mins, then change that oil using standard oil for about a week then go to synthetic. the injector flush can be done two ways the can way or the ultrasonic way. ultrasonic kicks the can way by far but a good can job can help also. start with about 15-20 psi at the injectors and about the last 5min of the flush go up to aobut 45-50 psi. its best to do this after having the manifold cleaned and before an engine flush.
> you may not see a lamp flashing on the dash but it wont hurt to get a check, you machine has got some good mileage on it. most good diagnostic tools will or may pick up a code if its there, but for sure the NISSAN CONSULT 2 will find it if there is something to find. it sounds like you need O2 sensor. does it pull good from idle when last did you get a tune?


It does ru very good from idle. I was thinking about the O2 sensor. I know it should be replaced every 80-90k so I may just do that. I have no way of doing the ultrasonic injector flush, but I do have some Techron. I think I'll start by running some of that through the fuel. Where do you obtain the engine oil flush? I've never used such a product. Will it harm the bearings or oil pump? I gather from what you saying that these engines have some carbon issues? So am I off track thinking that the solenoid for the VVT may be a problem? I do have a scan tool so I will scan the control unit and see if there are any faults. Thanks for the help. :cheers:


----------

